
The Uncle Who Works for Nintendo - mikeleeorg
http://correlatedcontents.com/misc/UWWFN/UWWFN.html
======
bentcorner
That was fun! Spoiler-ish talk below.

I'm not entirely sure what to make out of the last ending - I personally got a
feeling that this was a demonstration of trying to escape addiction.
Stereotypically gamers enjoy games because they are empowered in the gaming
world, which could be something that they lack in the physical world.
Understanding that addiction and getting to the root of a friend's problems
can help them break that.

I don't think that's exactly what the author intended, but that's what I got
out of it. _shrug_

~~~
joshschreuder
More philosophically, and judging by the author's notes, they mention that
video games _" would keep [us] playing with them until it killed us"_.

I think the interesting thought here is that a video game character's world
and life only exists as long as someone is playing the game. As soon as the
off button is pressed, they cease to exist, so it makes sense for them to need
the player to continue indefinitely to prolong their own existence.

Very thought-provoking piece of fiction.

------
_nickwhite
Door opens, kids screaming, "Undefined Error". Hmmmm

~~~
bicknergseng
THIS IS MY NIGHTMARE

------
kirab
Btw: The discussion with your friend (about games) is different (i.e. much
more interesting) if your friend is female!

------
hitgeek
was the "bad expression" and "Undefined Error" part of the story?

~~~
klodolph
Yes, keep playing.

------
Paul_S
I don't think these errors are part of the game:

Error executing macro stopsound: [Exception... "An attempt was made to use an
object that is not, or is no longer, usable" code: "11" nsresult: "0x8053000b
(InvalidStateError)" location: "<unknown>"]Error executing macro stopsound:
[Exception... "An attempt was made to use an object that is not, or is no
longer, usable" code: "11" nsresult: "0x8053000b (InvalidStateError)"
location: "<unknown>"]

------
clorex
At the beginning during the dinner, you have the option to make an observation
about the drink your friend's father is having. It says beer at first, but if
you click it, you will realise its actually lemonade.

But what impact does this have on the story? I presume it does have an effect,
because after reaching an ending, whenever you restart at the 7pm checkpoint,
the game first asks if you thought the father was really drinking lemonade or
beer.

But I didn't notice any difference in the process of getting all 6 endings.

------
feld
I loved the audio. I started air playing to my stereo for more immersion. It
was well done!

I also enjoyed how the site went fullscreen as soon as things started to
happen.

Well done!

------
quotient
This was quite immersive. I think a little more content would've gone a long
way to produce a more interesting story.

~~~
thedudemabry
I really enjoyed the game, but (possible minor spoilers) the game crashed in
Chrome Canary right when I think I was about to see an ending. On purpose?

~~~
TheHypnotist
It moves into full screen. That might do it. Worked on my chrome.

------
Igglyboo
I got the first 3 endings, not sure how to get the last 2.

~~~
aidenn0
Click on the LOCKED text to get hints. Once you get one of them the other is
really easy to figure out.

~~~
scoofy
Not really, you need to know when to play games to get to play alone and find
the smiling man, and THEN guess what answers are right in response to the
following conversation.

~~~
aidenn0
That's not the only way to get there (in fact I never saw the scene you are
referring to). I would guess that any anomaly involving the uncle is
sufficient to get into the conversation.

------
danielweber
It took quite a while to load, I thought the page was broken. Your patience
will be rewarded.

------
mikeleeorg
If you liked this game, check out the links listed as inspiration for the
author:

[http://correlatedcontents.com/?p=1868](http://correlatedcontents.com/?p=1868)

There are several other similar games there.

------
ForHackernews
Interesting. I got a lot of things that said "BAD EXPRESSION" and looked
glitchy. I'm not sure if that was intentional, or if my browser was
incompatible.

~~~
klodolph
It was intentional.

------
gbachik
Is there a sixth ending? I unlocked all 5 and I can click the ˄ſ̳Ɏ on the
bottom... Is that a hint at a 6th ending or are there only 5?

~~~
sebular
Do everything you did for the last ending, except wait until it's too late for
your mom to pick you up. When uncle shows up, run to the kitchen even though
you're not allowed to go there.

------
gyom
Played one time. I liked the experience so far, but I got the "undefined
error" ending and that was a complete disappointment.

I don't care about alternative endings if the first playthrough wasn't worth
it. Give me one good ending, one good playthrough, and then I'll consider
playing again to get to the alternative branches ...

~~~
foxhop
You found an intentional glitch, the alternative endings are not alternative
but rather continuations, keep playing.

~~~
waterlesscloud
I think his point is that the first ending isn't that interesting, so he
didn't continue. I was pretty much the same way.

~~~
eru
Only, the first ending isn't and `ending' but more like the first chapter.

~~~
gyom
It would have been good for the game to tell me that. I played another time
and got a slightly different ending. It doesn't make much more sense.

The game is great the first time around, but it's absolutely boring the second
time around. I'm just skipping through the text because it's stuff that I've
read the first time around.

------
tP5n
"Sorry to interrupt, but this page's code has got itself in a mess (Script
error.)."

hm :) might want to somehow [tag] this.

------
Meekro
There's a fairly hard-to-find scene where you go to the bathroom and it's all
different. Does anyone know how to get back there reliably?

We should make a list of the interesting bits people might not have found,
even after getting all 6 endings!

~~~
roryokane
I got that scene after visiting the bathroom when it’s normal, then going to
the kitchen and having a drink. When I returned to the den, my character
needed to go to the bathroom, and I when I went again, the bathroom was
different. This was around 10 PM I think, though that might not matter.

------
carlisle_
I don't normally like horror games but that was great!

------
iamthepieman
Had to play this in IE11. Wouldn't work on any other browser i have installed.

Found a fun existential secret ending though.

------
Meekro
Coolest thing I've seen in a while!

------
bobcostas55
So, uh...how many endings are there?

~~~
aidenn0
6 that i found

~~~
pettazz
How do you get any of the last 3?

~~~
dogecoinbase
Rot13 encoded to avoid spoilers, all six endings:

    
    
      1: Zrrg gur hapyr ng gur qbbe
      2: Jnvg sbe gur hapyr, uvqr va gur onguebbz
      3: Pnyy lbhe zbz rneyl rabhtu gb tb ubzr
      4: Ernq nobhg Zrj, nfx nobhg hapyr ohg qba'g svtug onpx, nfx nobhg gur fgbez naq yrnea nobhg gur hapyr, gura tb ubzr.  Qba'g cvpx hc gur Tnzrobl
      5: Fnzr ohg cvpx hc gur Tnzrobl
      6: Jnvg sbe gur hapyr, gura tb gb gur xvgpura (guvf bcgvba vf haninvynoyr orsber raqvat 5 vf haybpxrq)
    

If you already got the first three I'd say go for the spoilers, but if not
definitely get a couple of them before you spoil it for yourself. Also the
author's essays after everything is unlocked are very much worth reading.

~~~
boyaka
So basically this game is creepypasta where you are supposed to get horrified
about how violent and uncaring gamers are, have a meaningful conversation with
your friend where you just try to understand his problems (video games?)
without getting frustrated, then call your mom to save you in order to win.
Then it lets you go back to save your friend from video games because you
understand.

THEN you find out it's all just feminist propaganda to talk about how horrible
the gaming industry is.

I thought it was pretty interesting in the end but it has not convinced me
there is any issue with video games. I grew up on Nintendo since I was 3 years
old and would certainly consider myself a gamer. I believe it has had very
positive influences on my life, and I also believe that a lot of the power I
have supposedly lost is superficial anyways.

There are plenty of good influences that can be gained from video games, and
it's especially disheartening that the author blames Nintendo, which is not
even responsible for the violent/repetitive gaming culture. I honestly don't
have much of a say in this recent argument because most of my gaming was done
from 1988~2011, and from 2002 and beyond it has been majority MMO and rhythm
games (I have continued to play MMOs - FF14! - when I can, but I'm currently
taking a break so I can progress in the game of life)...I did play through
GTA4 with a friend and would like to play GTA5 when I have free time again. I
suppose that people that are choosing to play these mainstream violent games a
la Call of Duty and the ones the feminists are talking about may be negatively
influenced by them, but I'm more in the camp that the video games let us
immerse ourselves into worlds where we can just enjoy and challenge ourselves,
and take part in amazing creative stories. They are sort of virtual reality
books, and books have the same spectrum of playing with our human and animal
mind, appeasing to us however we are instinctively prone to being appeased.
They are a good way to relax and stimulate our brains. Meh, like I say, I'm
not really part of the demographic that is playing these games that feminists
have such a huge problem with anyways.

~~~
L8D
I'm sorry but I call BS. In the author notes it doesn't try to say that games
are a bad influence at all. Nor does it try to shame the gaming industry.

The author notes go over why he created the game, and how his childhood
experiences and the current state of the gaming industry both affected the
creation of the game.

He doesn't even mention Nintendo what-so-ever in the notes, neither does he
focus on violence.

You severely miss-interpreted what the author wanted to portray.

He focuses on how video games and their authors attempt to toy with our
emotions, and how it can be a much more powerful medium to effect the way
people think than with books, television or even social media.

~~~
boyaka
I admit I could be misinterpreting a lot here. The author isn't being very
straight forward about his opinions, but there is absolutely a negative light
being cast on the gaming community, maybe because of exactly what you say,
that it is a powerful medium.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but at least you could say that this entire creation
is a response to the "gamergate" scandal that has been going on?

My take from this is that it is calling out mind controlled gamer zombies for
attacking and persecuting women and minorities. This is precisely what is
frustrating for me because my view is that video games are harmless and even
stimulating for us, and that they are just a reflection of our inner
instincts, not people manipulating us. The gaming industry is just giving us
what we want. Here's the relevant part of the author's "On Topicalality"
writing:

"We may not believe in the uncle who works for Nintendo anymore, but he is
certainly still at work."

...[Edit:[I suppose I did misinterpret this as him attacking Nintendo, he's
just using it as a line from the gamer community that they have secret ties
into a hierarchy? He also mentions Nintendo Power, which I grew up with, and I
suppose he is blaming these secrets and hierarchy for shutting out and
attacking groups of people who aren't in the know. Nintendo touched my heart
growing up and I'm glad to have been able to bond with other Nintendo gamers
throughout my life. I never dealt with issues of people using this uncle line
and I'm just a bit offended by the author's claim that the
Nintendo/industry/capitalism is corrupted with people trying to control me.
They have delivered much higher quality content than many other areas of
industry]]...

"Women and minority voices are under attack. The finer details of this
organized harassment campaign are, by this point, both fatiguing and immensely
abhorrent. I will not bother to recount them here. Suffice it to say: the
contingent of players taking up the flag of "gamers" are, in many ways, the
realization of the thoughts, feelings, and behaviors that constitute the
"enemy" of this game."

And here are the links from the "Gamers Being Over" section, one of which does
strongly focus on violence (not that that is the main issue even I was talking
about, the main issue is feminism's argument about the negative aspects of
games and the response from the gaming community):

[http://ellaguro.blogspot.com/2014/09/on-gamers-and-
identity....](http://ellaguro.blogspot.com/2014/09/on-gamers-and-
identity.html)

[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/224400/Gamers_dont_have_t...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/224400/Gamers_dont_have_to_be_your_audience_Gamers_are_over.php)

~~~
Maken
"They don’t know how to dress or behave."

Thanks Gamasutra, it has been a long time since I read a opinion article this
well argued.

------
personjerry
I got all the endings and I still don't really get it...

SPOILER

So she had a gaming addiction and we had to help her out?

------
donnfelker
Took too long to load. Left.

------
sitesy
Willy Beamish?

------
michaelochurch
The last ending is reminiscent of Giygas.

~~~
adambard
Definitely my impression as well. I was downright expecting a reference to
someone's Mr. Baseball cap in there.

